# light timer



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Anyone have a cheap idea to control my lights on multiple tanks?

I can get a basic timer for around $7, but that is one outlet. Now sure about attaching a power bar to one of these and then plugging all the lights into that.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I have a tap plugged into one with 3 outlets and a power bar plugged into another. Both work fine.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

You can use one of these power bars with built in timers. 4 outlets are controlled by the timer and 4 are controlled by the switch.

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/plug-in-24-hour-digital-strip-timer/980600 
--
Paul


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I have these timers from Ikea
http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/80134449/?preferedui=desktop&cid=ca>mls>homepage 
If you look at dollar stores you can find a 2$ electronic timer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokeSR (Jan 28, 2009)

TankCla said:


> I have these timers from Ikea
> http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/80134449/?preferedui=desktop&cid=ca>mls>homepage
> If you look at dollar stores you can find a 2$ electronic timer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, didn't know Ikea had those. I've been using dollarama timers for a long time but they don't sell them anymore - at least at my local location.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

It's hard to find them these days. Last time a got some from a Dollar Store in Oshawa. In Toronto I didn't find any. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokeSR (Jan 28, 2009)

I believe it's due to a few news articles last year regarding low cost electronics from dollar stores causing house fires. A few people pointed me towards it telling me it's not worth cheaping out on those things. I'd probably have some concerns if putting a lot of load or splitters on them, but I just use 1 per light and haven't had any issues over the past few years.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

SmokeSR said:


> I believe it's due to a few news articles last year regarding low cost electronics from dollar stores causing house fires. A few people pointed me towards it telling me it's not worth cheaping out on those things. I'd probably have some concerns if putting a lot of load or splitters on them, but I just use 1 per light and haven't had any issues over the past few years.


Actually these are designer for one light, not a hole house. 
For 3$/pc use one for every light.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

TankCla said:


> I have these timers from Ikea
> http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/80134449/?preferedui=desktop&cid=ca>mls>homepage
> If you look at dollar stores you can find a 2$ electronic timer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The problem with those is they don't work for fixtures with a ground plug (three prong).
--
Paul


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I used a simple timer and just attached a power bar to it  This has worked well for several tanks that I have timers on. (mainly reptiles and just the one fish tank)


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

The ones from HD that Y2KGT mentioned, are also at Walmart. Around the same price. I bought one there, that is basically the same, other than it does not have the digital display and was around $25. I think it is great.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Think I'm going to grab one of those timed power bars today.


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

I have dozens of these simple mechanical timers in use around the house and have only had to replace one in the past 10 years due to failure.










I decided to try this power bar with built in timer for the 4 left sockets and it didn't work right out of the box. Probably just bad luck, however I am returning it and have instead used a simple timer with a power bar plugged into it for all my aquarium lights.










Greg


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

You can get a mechanical, grounded timer, at some of the CanTire stores, I think the brand name is Brinks. Grounded plug with has two grounded outlets, which you can plug either two devices or two power bars into. Able to handle multiple lights, filters or fans, though you do have to be careful not to overload them. They'll say how much they can handle on the case.

I use one of these double timers to control all my lights, another to control all the fans. If you can get them on sale they're less than $10. incl. tax, even full price is under $20. For my purposes, they're a much better deal than the single outlet timers, both for cost and versatility.

I for one will not buy any electronic device from a dollar store, and I'm pretty reluctant to buy from places like Factory Direct or XS Cargo or anyplace like them. Too many of their products are too cheaply made and there have been many instances of fires or other issues with very cheap devices. Saving money is always important, but there is such a thing as being too cheap !

I have found that mechanical timers work very well. The ones I have provide a switch that lets you check that the devices you are plugging into the timer are working before you set the timer, and mechanical timers keep going after a power failure, but some digital ones do not. You have to make sure they have a battery backup and then make sure it's working. I've had the battery backup type with a built in backup fail, and because it's built in you can't just replace the battery. Digital timers are more expensive to buy, a lot more of a PITA to set up. Worth it perhaps, for security, when you want lights on at varying times to make it look like someone is home but otherwise I wouldn't bother with one.

Mechanical timers are extremely simple to set, you can have fans or lights on and off as frequently as every half hour. Very handy if you're trying to control temperatures with fans, endlessly adjustable for the prevailing condtions, and useful if you want lights off for varying times during the day, to control heat or algae.

Just be sure whatever timer you get has a grounded [ 3 prong] plug of it's own, plus grounded outlets to plug into. For safety, but also it avoids getting stuck with a timer that won't accept a plug. A simple double plug fits in any outlet, but grounded plugs only work in grounded outlets. So it makes sense to go grounded even if you don't think you need it.


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

I use digital timers with a battery back up. I like them better then the mechanical ones, if the power goes out they save the time and then your light dont shift with power losses.

In a couple weeks when I am back home I will add some pics to my fishroom build thread.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I got the 8 plug bar from HD and will be returning it, not all the timers work.


----------



## SmokeSR (Jan 28, 2009)

My 8 bar plug from walmart has 4 that are on timer, 4 that are always on. Been working for 3+ years.


----------

